# Fluid around kidneys?



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anyone know what this means? I can't find any info on this regarding adults, just babies. I thought I had another kidney stone forming (I had one 2 years ago that required surgery to remove it). So I made an apt immediately after feeling the pain in my lower back, just under my rib cage. Very sharp, intense pain. It's not back pain, it's deeper then that. So anyways, I made an apt and I didn't get to see my doctor but his nurse practioner. She orders an xray and couldn't see anything and she ordered a CT scan and told me to call the next day for the report. We also scheduled an apt with my doctor on Dec 30th, he is gone for xmas until then.

I called yesterday and they said they can't see a stone but they found fluid around my kidney? They couldn't give me any info on what this means. They also found a cyst on my ovary that I'm having looked at on Tuesday.

Does anyone know what fluid around your kidneys could mean? Everything I find points to diabetes (which I don't have and have no risk factors for) or kidney disease??


----------



## AwakenedMama (Apr 16, 2007)

If you passed a stone, it's possible you had what's called a "forniceal rupture" where one of the drainage areas of the kidney leaks fluid in order to release pressure from a passing stone. This is usually harmless and is one of the body's natural defense mechanisms.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think I've passed a stone. I'm still having severe pain and nausea.


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

There are SOOOO many causes for this fluid. It is simply called free fluid. I am an ultrasound tech and see it all the time. We don't always know the cause. Kidney disease though is not a cause as far as I know. You just have some fluid in your peritoneal cavity and it is collecting in the space called Morrison's pouch. If the CT didn't see anything else besides the cyst on your ovary then that is probably a good sign. It is definitely a good idea to get the cyst looked at too (I am assuming with a transvaginal ultrasound?? that would be the best test to look at the ovarian cyst). Hopefully the cyst is nothing. It is a little unusual for there to be fluid ONLY around the kidney. Usually there is more of it in other parts of the abdomen. I suspect you didn't get a full report.
Good luck. I hope everything turns out fine for you.


----------

